# 5 gal. pails?



## kadeal (Sep 5, 2019)

Reading on here about selling your pails of honey to larger beekeepers. What do they do with it? Mark it up and resell it? Thanks.


----------



## Akademee (Apr 5, 2020)

They buy it at wholesale price, mix it with everything else they've got, and sell it for a mark up either to a retailer or jar their own and sell it themselves. Its good if you produce tons of honey as they are a stable and consistent buyer that you can offload your entire harvest in one go. Quite the price hit though, poor on the margins.


----------

